
What My Mom’s Death Taught Me about Living - zachshefska
https://shefska.com/blog/what-my-moms-death-taught-me-about-living
======
howard941
Zach's story is moving and I appreciate him sharing. I hope it brought some
cathartic closure, Z, and BTW you're an excellent writer. I'm sorry for your
loss. I've walked in those moccasins but failed to come away with anything
positive from being there during the active process of dying. I learned much
more from the living moments, first about her younger self, then about myself,
during 6 years caring for demented mom in her sometimes sweet state where our
knowledge of each other was a mystery to both of us and every hour was a
surprise, sometimes (usually) heartbreaking, occasionally (rarely) joyous and
with laughter.

